# How soon can you get gyno symptoms?



## GettinBig (Jul 13, 2005)

what up, im takin my first cycle, 500mg test enan a week. im about to take my third shot...so im only 1 week into my cycle and i have had 2 sperate but isolated occasions of my left nip itching like a son of a bitch... but just for a second. Is this just me being paraniod(prolly-hopefully) or what. doubt its even in my system like that. aight... anything info will be aprreciated.


----------



## pincrusher (Jul 13, 2005)

GettinBig said:
			
		

> what up, im takin my first cycle, 500mg test enan a week. im about to take my third shot...so im only 1 week into my cycle and i have had 2 sperate but isolated occasions of my left nip itching like a son of a bitch... but just for a second. Is this just me being paraniod(prolly-hopefully) or what. doubt its even in my system like that. aight... anything info will be aprreciated.


its probably you getting paranoid.  with a long estered product like enanthate, it would take a few weeks before you would see enough conversion take place to cause any gyno symptoms.


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 13, 2005)

GettinBig said:
			
		

> what up, im takin my first cycle, 500mg test enan a week. im about to take my third shot...so im only 1 week into my cycle and i have had 2 sperate but isolated occasions of my left nip itching like a son of a bitch... but just for a second. Is this just me being paraniod(prolly-hopefully) or what. doubt its even in my system like that. aight... anything info will be aprreciated.



Yeah your just a little paranoid.  My left nip get's like that every now and then.  It might be your skin being dry.  But it can't be your gear being this early in your cycle.


----------



## NorthQ (Jul 14, 2005)

Im on 100mg prop/tren eod now, and have allready gotten gyno-lumps in both nipples after only 10days  

If you`re unlucky enough to get it, it`ll take longer time like pin said. Be sure to have nolva in hand just in case.


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 14, 2005)

NorthQ said:
			
		

> Im on 100mg prop/tren eod now, and have allready gotten gyno-lumps in both nipples after only 10days
> 
> If you`re unlucky enough to get it, it`ll take longer time like pin said. Be sure to have nolva in hand just in case.



Propionate is a fast acting testosterone and has a high risk of sides that's why your symptoms are already starting.


----------



## TexasCreed (Jul 14, 2005)

oracle is right, very high risk of sides.  as for me, i didnt show signs till about 2 to 3 months after i was off cycle. so many factors go into it.


----------



## big o (Jul 14, 2005)

I started feeling mine at 4-5 weeks


----------



## pincrusher (Jul 14, 2005)

TexasCreed said:
			
		

> oracle is right, very high risk of sides.  as for me, i didnt show signs till about 2 to 3 months after i was off cycle. so many factors go into it.


gyno after post cycle therapy is more common than people realize especially when using only nolva during your cycle to help control gyno symptoms.  reason for this is that nolva only competes with estrogen at the receptor sites especially in the breast tissue, but unfortunately nolva does not prevent estrogen from forming so you will see an increase in its existance in your body during your cycle.  when people run PCT therapy it usually includes nolva so the estrogen is still floating around in your system and once PCT therapy stops you get a sort of rebound effect from the estrogen because you no longer are taking the nolva to compete with the estrogen.
my belief is that you would be best served to run proviron at 25-50mg ed if you are only taking nolva for gyno prevention during a cycle.  it is not as strong as arimidex or aromasin, but will help cut way down on any rebound effect post cycle.  proviron has also been shown to help increase the amount of free test in your system which will be a nice benefit to taking it.


----------

